
Show HN: Bootstrap css integrated with macOS dark/light mode in Safari Preview - hermanya
https://twitter.com/Hermanhasawish/status/1071517994302562305
======
hermanya
Out of curiosity, I challenged myself to come up with a way to set Bootstrap’s
primary color to purple using CSS variables. Then I figured that with
variables it's easy to make a dark theme and integrate it with the new
`prefers-color-scheme` css api.

